# Beggars!!!!!!



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

My group of "Red Caquetas" rays begging for food.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Those are some cool pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome rays!

They've definitely got to be one of my favorite fish...


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow look at the flounders!  hehehehe


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

HaHa, they almost look like they are grinning. Or snarling.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Buggy said:


> HaHa, they almost look like they are grinning. Or snarling.


They're doing their Elvis impersonation....


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

gemjunkie said:


> Wow look at the flounders!  hehehehe



:chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair:


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TC:

That is 1st Class!

TR


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

jones57742 said:


> TC:
> 
> That is 1st Class!
> 
> TR



Tanks alot!!!


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

TREASURECHEST said:


> :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair:



So, you can dish it out but can't take it hu? I see how it is..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Beautiful shot! Am getting excited myself, pick up pair of Motoro's next weekend while in Chicago


----------



## Torpedos (Jan 16, 2008)

Wish we could get them in NZ ;(


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice..


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Look at the claspers on that little guy... reminds me of a young me. 

Nice fish TC.


----------

